
Why We Should Stop Grading Students on a Curve - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/11/opinion/sunday/why-we-should-stop-grading-students-on-a-curve.html?src=me
======
sharemywin
I never under stood grades or raises using a curve.

1 your sample size is too small. 2 promotes competition instead of
collaboration

Now I get raises at the company level are limited by a budget but pushing that
down to the team level seems ludicrous.

